# Fractal Freak Frenzy



## Koori Renchuu (Jan 8, 2009)

My DeviantArt account where you'll find my work.  I'm obsessed with fractals and the natural beauty they contain, I  invite all of those wanting to explore the mathematical side of beauty here!  Any comments are welcome in both areas!


----------



## Noctowl (Jan 9, 2009)

Wow, some of these are quite pretty...^^ *mass faves*


----------



## Koori Renchuu (Jan 9, 2009)

THANK YOU!  Watch me as well. I update at times!


----------



## Noctowl (Jan 9, 2009)

Ok, I'm watching you. Can't wait to see more. I like pretty things. =3


----------



## Zora of Termina (Jan 9, 2009)

They _are_ very pretty. ^^ *faves a few*


----------



## DonKarasuMan (Jan 9, 2009)

I've always loved fractals, and your's are quite pretty and curious.

Makes me want to make one...


----------



## Koori Renchuu (Jan 9, 2009)

I use a software called Apophysis.  Anyone can join in!


----------



## Dragon (Jan 10, 2009)

Ooh, nice. I likie~

Not sure what exactly to comment about, though. =D


----------



## DonKarasuMan (Jan 11, 2009)

I experimented with Apophysis last night.

It was really great creating your own fractals, but they were nowhere near as...'collected' as your ones. I could've created heaps of them, but it took five minutes everytime to load one D:


----------



## Koori Renchuu (Jan 11, 2009)

DonKarasuMan said:


> I experimented with Apophysis last night.
> 
> It was really great creating your own fractals, but they were nowhere near as...'collected' as your ones. I could've created heaps of them, but it took five minutes everytime to load one D:


You need to get a better computer then~

And for the majority of the fractals, I just used the random generations it gives at the start.


----------

